# Tubular install on HTS



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

I've had my new HTS for about a week. Yesterday I decided to stop reading and shoot it. First flatband I've shot. I'm 72. I shot 20 rounds at a 6 in paper plate taped to a catch box stuffed with a sleeping bag at around 20 feet. I'm too embarrassed to post results. The only other slingshot I have ( and have not shot for several years )is a Marksman , I think it's referred to as a Starship. I have arthritis and don't relish tying flats.I plan on shooting 75+ rounds per week and would like to try tubulars, 2040 shooting 5/16 or 3/8 steel.What do I need to buy,preferably from Bill Hays, for this set up ?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Bill sells some metal clips that take the place of band ties. They should work with both flats and tubes, I'd imagine. Might want to shoot him an email to make sure you get the right size/options for your intended use.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html


----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I you're using looped tubes here is a good technique requiring no tools or accessories . With your arthritis you may want to go with a looped 1632 set cut a little longer to allow this method .

You can go with the metal clips and do single or double tube set attachments .

Have fun with the process .No embarrassment . Enjoy the journey . NOBODY shot well when they started out .

No tools or accessories attachment using a girth hitch .


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

about 35 min into this video, bill goes over several methods of attaching bands to his slingshots, including the method treefork posted


----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks guys, especially treefork. Gonna get a set of those (I forgot already, ain't getting older fun !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Randroid said:


> I've had my new HTS for about a week. Yesterday I decided to stop reading and shoot it. First flatband I've shot. I'm 72. I shot 20 rounds at a 6 in paper plate taped to a catch box stuffed with a sleeping bag at around 20 feet. I'm too embarrassed to post results. The only other slingshot I have ( and have not shot for several years )is a Marksman , I think it's referred to as a Starship. I have arthritis and don't relish tying flats.I plan on shooting 75+ rounds per week and would like to try tubulars, 2040 shooting 5/16 or 3/8 steel.What do I need to buy,preferably from Bill Hays, for this set up ?


Hello Randroid,

Some good advice and pointers were already given... I'd say the titanium plates are probably going to be the easiest method, but there's several other ways to do it as well.

Daranda can help you out at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

